
Nobel-winning economist Shiller calls Bitcoin a fad - mbgaxyz
https://www.cnbc.com/2017/10/16/nobel-winning-economist-shiller-calls-bitcoin-a-fad.html
======
cujic9
He also called gold a fad:

> "I think gold is a bubble, but it's always been a bubble," hedged Shiller.
> "It has some industrial uses, but it basically it's like a fad that's lasted
> thousands of years."

In other words, he's changed the definition of the word "fad".

~~~
nxsynonym
This is the issue I have with all the bitcoin 'counter arguments'. They all
revolve around tulip mania/fad status, yet a good number of the detractors
admit to and acknowledge that the gold standard is no different.

If nothing else, Bitcoin is a media war. All the hype/nay-saying is revolving
around non-stories and buzzwords.

Just because Bitcoin/cryptocurrencies are a fad doesn't make them automatic
failures. They are most certainly a fad, the question is if this fad will
remain or wash away.

